# Griggs fish-in:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

We're having a little get together at Griggs the first weekend of November. Carp in the mid 20's to over 30 have been caught here, so the opportunity for a trophy is there. 

Griggs can be tough to fish, numbers sometimes are not there. However, if you get one odds are pretty good it will be in the teens.

This is also a great opportunity to check out different rigs/tackle.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm going to soak 50lbs. of corn and get the area chummed up for this event. Otherwise, we might be lucky to see a half dozen fish caught if enough people show up. On the other hand, when I have kept the area chummed in the past it has produced good days with the best being nine carp for an afternoon.

North of Fishinger Rd. bridge is pretty snaggy within 20 yards from the bank, past that is fine. However, when you reel your rig back in, do it quickly to avoid getting hung.

Vanilla seems to be the favorite flavor, followed by plain sweetcorn. Pineapple usually puts cats on the bank more than carp. That is all I've really tried...


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I also am interested in finding out more about the "hair rig" 
Is anyone know and have experience using the "hair rig"???
Please let me know...
Thanks,
Laszlo
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

What would you like to know about it? Come on down to Griggs on the 3rd. Here is a link to a bunch of rigs...
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7202


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Bottom Bouncer!!
Where Is Griggs? Is it far from Cleveland Ohio?
Thanks,
Laszlo
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It's in Columbus, on the Scioto river in the Upper Arlington area. I didn't realize you were so far from here.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Griggs is a very nice area. This was one area my son,cwcarper, wore out when he was still in the state. oarfish?? JEEZE US !!! been a long while Laszlo !!! Met you up at East Harbor a few years ago and other carp outings.The carp anglers group(CAG) has some really big plans in the making. I'm hoping 2008 will be a big year for some old timers to get together again.Hair rigs are what should be used to catch the big , cagy carp. That's all I use anymore.........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

oarfish said:


> I also am interested in finding out more about the "hair rig"
> Is anyone know and have experience using the "hair rig"???
> Please let me know...
> Thanks,
> ...


Here is a how to I put together. Maybe it should get a sticky.

How to tie a hair rig and why use it.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Didn't we used to have stickies for rigs, baits, etc.? Maybe we should get more going again. Maybe one for rigs and one for bait. The first sticky pretty much covers everything else, I think?


Hey Oar, don't let Catking fool you...the only carp he sees are the ones we post pictures of


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That was a low blow BottomBouncer..... ...Like I posted on the CAG site, I'll be heading to PA to visit cwcarper that weekend. But we have plans on attending more carp outings in 2008..then you can witness the carp I catch close up and in person.... .....OH YEA !!!! DA KING !!! ...............


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll bring the camera


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

That Hair Rig is very interesting, Thanks for all the info TimJC,
Hi DA KING!!! We met a few Years ago bu than I was only fly fishing in fresh water. If you remember me and the other guy Jeff were trying to fool them with flies in the murky water of that Lake Erie bay, where millions of them were spawning I guess. I heard that "crappielooker" is out of the country, what a loss he is a fun guy.
Any ways I ordered some good stuff fro BCI (Big Carp Tackle LLC.).
I am looking forward to fish for them if not this year than next.
Hi Bottom Bouncer, where do you get the 50# corn to chum , any kind will do? I tell ya I thought that carping was simple until I started reading all these sophisticated methods and all that stuff the UK guys are up to.
Wish you well at Riggs,
Oar
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You can pick up these bags at feed stores. Some sporting goods stores sell 40lb. bags for deer feeders, this will work too. I soak mine in a bucket of water over night to get it soft enough to thread a bait needle through. I've heard that some guys do not soak their chum, they just toss into the area straight from the bag.

Also, a lot of pellets...like chick feed or any other pellet type livestock feed works good as chum.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be gone in person, but im still around here. 
i remember ya oarfish. ;-)
ps griggs is where that 32 came out of. The place does have lots of carp.. Also lots of boats(at times).


----------

